# Thought this was humerous



## WaltL1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Chuckle chuckle


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 6, 2017)

Chuckels returned.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 6, 2017)

LOL. Reminds me of the joke..."No, Abdullah, I said 72 Virginians."


----------



## bullethead (Oct 6, 2017)

Quality


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 10, 2017)

I thought this was a humerus.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 11, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> I thought this was a humerus.



Heeeyyyyy I see what you did there


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 12, 2017)

That picture reminds me - I need to bone up on my human anatomy studies.


----------

